# Trombone/Bass Trombone player



## Mujician

Hi,
Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a classically trained bass trombone player. I graduated from the Royal Welsh College of Music and Drama in 2003. Since then I've been concentrating on teaching. I have been teaching around Derbyshire and Leicestershire. Not just restricting myself to teaching trombone I teach all brass instruments.
I also do some playing from orchestras to ska bands and more recently I've been experimenting with electronics and guitar effects pedals!!!
I am looking to expand my portfolio of playing and teaching, if you know of anyone looking for a trombone teacher, or teacher for any brass instrument. I'm also looking for more playing opportunities, whether you're looking for a soloist for your ensemble, guest teacher, trombone masterclass, or looking to form a new group (of any style), please get in touch.


----------

